# Bleeding during stims?



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm on day 8 of my gonal f injections and I've started having a small bleed. The blood is brown (tmi) there isn't much of it but I'm really worried. Clinic have said it may be something to do with my dosage, I'm in tomorrow for a scan but wondered if anyone could shed some light on this so I don't have a sleepless night!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326396.msg5902132#msg5902132

hopefully some answers you may find useful x


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks blondie, I did start my drugs on cd2 so my af was quite short, perhaps it is some left over x


----------

